# replacing stock subs 4rm AF package



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

i dont really know much about car system

can i just replace my stock sub 4rm the AF package with a one that kicks harder
i just want something that kicks harder when the bass hits. i dont really wanna replace the speakers or the deck, maybe the amp if i have to to get the kick

is that a stupid idea of will it work. n also i know that there is a amp for the car (i think) is the amp just for the sub or is it for all 4 speakers n the sub?
if its just for the sub them it would b a good idea to change that too right?

also when replacing the sub, can i just pop it out n put the other one in without any really mods to it like cutting wire r somthing

n one last thing if i do that is there a chance that it will give me that annoying whinning sound when i step on the gas? i had this on my last car n it piss the fuck out of me

thankz for reading


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that whining sound is alternator whine most likely, it's caused by using cheap rca's or bad grounds. Several people have replaced the sub in their AF packages with a 10". You will definately need a new amp if you replace the sub. Just take out the stock one and measure the mounting depth, then look around for a 10" sub with a mounting depth smaller than that. After you pick one out pick out an amp that puts out the right power and you're set. The install might be a little wierd, the easiest way would be to replace your stock headunit with one with rca preouts. If you don't want to do that then you'll have to get some line output convertors and splice into the signal for the rear speakers behind the headunit.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

when i replace my sub wat do i need to look for as in the specs of the sub

n u said i need to replace my amp wat do i need to look for in a amp so it will suit my sub

i really dont want to replace the speaker or the HU cuz i wanna keep the stock look just want more tump when the bass kicks

i was looking at this one
http://www.infinitecaraudio.com/cgi-bin/icastore.cgi?user_action=detail&catalogno=RFD2208
wat do u think bout it will it work? n wat amp should i get for that or wat specs 4rm a amp should i get to match that. im just getting a 8 cuz i dont wanna do any cutting on the box


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

i tried to replace my sub also with a 8in rockford fosgate hx2 it sounded like ass . so i bought a new amp rf 301m . it was deep but it wouldnt hit . the box will hold a 10in speaker, the air space of the box is to large for a aftermarket 8, perfect for a 10 its a lot louder


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont think you can keep the stock HU because im not sure if it has the right outputs in it for a new amp. Now if your set on that sub look for an amp that supports 400-500 watt rms to power your sub.


----------



## 03SilverSpecv (Aug 22, 2003)

You can keep your HU. All you need is a converter that will allow you to tie into the speaker wires and convert it to RCA. I did this on my car and it took about 5 minutes.


----------

